# Concealed Carry



## TurtlePower (Nov 21, 2008)

Would I be breaking any rules of Aikido/Martial Arts by carrying a concealed handgun?  I would like to carry one for situations in which my attacker in out of reach and is threatening me with a firearm.


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, expect a visit from Steven Segal. :2pistols:


----------



## scarphe (Nov 21, 2008)

breaking any martial art rules i truly doubt it. but in the situation you lay out i assume the person is threatening you by aiming the gun at you so unless you work on your fast draw it will not help that much.


----------



## TurtlePower (Nov 21, 2008)

scarphe said:


> breaking any martial art rules i truly doubt it. but in the situation you lay out i assume the person is threatening you by aiming the gun at you so unless you work on your fast draw it will not help that much.



Or I act like I'm going for my wallet/cellphone.


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 21, 2008)

Or you could just give them your wallet. 

Are you really _*that*_ worried about gun wielding attackers? If so save your gun money and invest it in moving.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 21, 2008)

TurtlePower said:


> Would I be breaking any rules of Aikido/Martial Arts by carrying a concealed handgun?  I would like to carry one for situations in which my attacker in out of reach and is threatening me with a firearm.



Training to use a gun in a combat/self-defense situation is a martial art.  That said, I'm pretty certain it goes against many of the tenants of the more new agey aikidoers out there.


----------



## TurtlePower (Nov 21, 2008)

Kumbajah said:


> Or you could just give them your wallet.
> 
> Are you really _*that*_ worried about gun wielding attackers? If so save your gun money and invest it in moving.



Act like I'm going for my wallet, pull my gun, train on target, hand over wallet, tell them to leave.  Some people aren't going to be satisfied with taking my wallet.  "Some people just want to watch the world burn."  Or they don't want to leave a witness.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 22, 2008)

TurtlePower said:


> Act like I'm going for my wallet, pull my gun, train on target, hand over wallet, tell them to leave. Some people aren't going to be satisfied with taking my wallet. "Some people just want to watch the world burn." Or they don't want to leave a witness.


 
i think the scenario described above is pretty unrealistic.  murdering a witness during a mugging turns a 2-5year crime into 25-life, give or take.  if you do run across that tiny fraction of a percent that just wants to kill you, they really don't have any not to shoot your first then get the wallet off of your body.  

i fully support the right to carry a firearm for self-defense, but i would highly recommend some firearms training as well as extensive research into what actually happens during the commision of a crime.  

jf


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 22, 2008)

TurtlePower said:


> Act like I'm going for my wallet, pull my gun, train on target, hand over wallet, tell them to leave.  Some people aren't going to be satisfied with taking my wallet.  "Some people just want to watch the world burn."  Or they don't want to leave a witness.



I'd take what Jarrod said to heart. It is a pretty unrealistic situation. 

Also if you are going to pull a gun you have to be prepared to use it. Or more simply stated don't point a gun at anything you don't intend to kill.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Blindside said:


> Training to use a gun in a combat/self-defense situation is a martial art.  That said, I'm pretty certain it goes against many of the tenants of the more new agey aikidoers out there.


Any training that is undertaken to assist in the protection of yourself or others should be seen from a martial arts stand point.  Training to carry and USE a hand gun should be seen as seriously as any other art form.  Very good point Blindside.  As to the "new agey" aikido-ka in the world... those are the folks pursuing the personal improvement side of the art more ardently than the personal protection side.  Nothing wrong with that but it's just not for me.



jarrod said:


> i think the scenario described above is pretty unrealistic.  murdering a witness during a mugging turns a 2-5year crime into 25-life, give or take.  if you do run across that tiny fraction of a percent that just wants to kill you, they really don't have any not to shoot your first then get the wallet off of your body.
> 
> i fully support the right to carry a firearm for self-defense, but i would highly recommend some firearms training as well as extensive research into what actually happens during the commision of a crime.
> 
> jf


When training handgun disarms once I was asked "Well, what if they really just want to kill you instead of taking your wallet.  What do you do"  The only answer I could come up with was "Die".  If I have a firearm and my purpose is to simply kill you I'm going to use the range afforded me by that weapon to my advantage.  I'm going to raise my weapon and fire before you ever realize that I'm there.  The VAST majority of the time, however, the weapon is used as intimidation with the idea of actually firing a round being the last resort.  If someone is close enough to you to use the weapon for intimidation then they should be close enough to you for quality disarms (that you've practiced until you can do them in you sleep) to work.  The idea of the old west shoot out is, as Jarrod pointed out, far fetched.  You will have to use your own judgment of the individual holding you at gunpoint to know whether the weapon is being use for intimidation or will be employed to kill.  The best bet is to hand over the wallet and be prepared to use active defense if needed.

If you decide to carry concealed then by all means approach the use of the weapon as an extension of your martial arts training.  Your initial question was does it break any rules.  It doesn't break any of my rules for self defense.  It's up to the individual as to whether it breaks the "rules" of what they consider to be their martial arts.  The martial arts, if studied for reasons of defense instead of spiritual development should not exclude ANY means of defense.  Best of luck to you in your search for knowledge.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 22, 2008)

Carrying a concealed hand gun is a big responsible. In a self defense situation where there are no weapons involved except yours, you need to have a very good holster that gives you good weapon retention. In the heat of battle if you loose that weapon you have just armed your attacker. As citizens we are not trained properly enough to know how and when it is appropriate to display that concealed hand gun. Your alternatives are few, from stick um up, to taking a life. If you feel it is a necessity to carry, then check local laws, and get properly trained in the handling and use of it.


----------



## Drac (Nov 22, 2008)

TurtlePower said:


> Act like I'm going for my wallet, pull my gun, train on target, hand over wallet, tell them to leave. Some people aren't going to be satisfied with taking my wallet. "Some people just want to watch the world burn." Or they don't want to leave a witness.


 
Wow!!!!!!What state do you live in???.Most the people up here that were robbed at gunpoint were only relieved of the money, cellphones, watches...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 22, 2008)

If  your martial arts training is for the purpose of self defense then not only doesn't  it break any rules, it expands on them. If you're going to carry a weapon, then you should learn how it works, how to keep it clean, and train in how to use it.

What you have to decide is if you can pull the trigger and watch your target die. Could you live with yourself if you killed or crippled someone? If you can't, then don't think about it. A gun isn't for intimidation, it's to destroy a life, and you don't pull it unless that's you're intent. If you can live with that, then go for it, if you can't, forget about it.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 22, 2008)

> Would I be breaking any rules of Aikido/Martial Arts by carrying a concealed handgun?



If firearms are used where you live or travel in my opinion I agree with the others that stateed training or at the minimum familiarizing yourself with their use and capabilities is a necessity if you are training with self defense or defense of others as your goal. 

If you do decide to carry then every moment that you do every conflict you are involved in or even witness to becomes an armed conflict and that should if you are wise change the way you train for and respond to conflict. 
Whether carrying and using firearms is against perceived or written rules of your MA school/style understand that not all schools/styles/instructors are the perfect fit for all students. 
I know Aikido-ka that carry and others that are trained on firearms use but choose to not carry. It is an individual choice whether to exercise that right and responsibility. 
Good luck
Brian King


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2008)

*OFF TOPIC POST*..I remember inviting my first Sensei to a club where I was a bouncer, it was in a semi bad neiborhood..." Can I carry my gun?",he asked...Why do *YOU* carry a gun?", was my response..." Because I *know* karate, I *no* crazy", he answered...


----------

